# Hitting street rails?



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

no snow on the steps, no wax, crux grind it.
or you're gay.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

So just huck it then? haha.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Do whatever trick your confident in and work you're way from there.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

That's what I was thinking seant46. And I thought that a boardslide would be easier to do at least to get on. thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

lareaper said:


> Hey guys. This coming winter I want to grind this street rail up at my school thats on an 8 or 9 set and I was just wondering what you guys reccomend doing. I was thinking it would be a lot easier to get into a bs boardslide on it than 50-50. I was also thinking about covering the stairs with snow until I feel comfortable doing it. Also should I wax it? Thanks guys.


I am assuming you have hit rails in a park before?


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Dont go hitting street rails unless you can do fs boards, bs boards, bs & fs lips, 50-50's, nose presses, tail presses, 270's on/off, 180's on/off. In other words, if your not comfortable with park dont hit a street rail, your just asking for trouble (as in hurting yourself).


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah traveler I hit rails in the park a lot thats what I spend most of the time at my local resort doing, and I can do fs and bs boards, 50-50, tail presses and 180s on and off do you guys think that would be good enough?


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

lareaper said:


> yeah traveler I hit rails in the park a lot thats what I spend most of the time at my local resort doing, and I can do fs and bs boards, 50-50, tail presses and 180s on and off do you guys think that would be good enough?


what mtn do you go to?? oh and good luck and be safe!!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

All revolves around what your comfortable with doing. If you think hitting it won't be that big of a deal, then clearly your at the point where it won't be that big of a deal. The problem is when gutsy-ass people who have no experience try something way out of their league and break shit, or just get rather hurt.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

lareaper said:


> yeah traveler I hit rails in the park a lot thats what I spend most of the time at my local resort doing, and I can do fs and bs boards, 50-50, tail presses and 180s on and off do you guys think that would be good enough?


Probably, you have to start sometime right? However, it's not just if you can do the trick. Can you do them off of the big rails in the park not just the dinky ones? Are they like second nature to you yet? Do you know how to prevent a bad fall in case you fuck up?

I think you know better than us if you're ready to hit up the streets though. Good luck man hope you have fun out there.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> All revolves around what your comfortable with doing. If you think hitting it won't be that big of a deal, then clearly your at the point where it won't be that big of a deal. The problem is when gutsy-ass people who have no experience try something way out of their league and break shit, or just get rather hurt.


I agree but there are times when you just have to go for it, within reason obviously.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Adrii said:


> what mtn do you go to?? oh and good luck and be safe!!!


I go to this mountain in pennsylvania called blue knob its not very big and their park sucks haha but It's real close like 20 minutes away haha.

And I feel okay doing 50-50's with 180s in or out on the bigger rails and bs boardslides too and I was thinking about boardsliding it or 50-50 it.


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

just hit it homes, make your kick *nice and level* and dont make it too steep. *gradual, longer kicks* are better than short steep ones, make the lip 2ish feet below rail sso when u have decent speed(5-10mphs) all you got to do is give a lil ollie & bs board that bitch. More speed is always better than less

edit:also take your board in your hands run it down the rail like your doing a fs/bs board on it just to flat out anything that might make u catch& eat shit . but for real its all about going for it, dont sit there frozen in fear imagining your self eating mad shit


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright thanks for all the tips guys.


----------

